# Mulm for cycle



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

How much mulm (filter junk) should i add to my substrate when starting a new tank?


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

If it came from the tank w/ clado should i worry if i put the mulm under the substrate?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, I'd definitely worry about moving anything from a clado-infested tank to a new tank.

If your tank is heavily planted, the general belief is that the plants will override any ill effects of the nitrogen cycle, either because the plants uptake all the nitrite and ammonia, or because the plants come in covered in beneficial bacteria. Might be neither or both too. I mention that because depending on how much you plant your tank, you might not need the mulm.


----------

